# More new titles!!



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big CONGRATS to the Wildhaus family! Lots of new SchH titles! 








to all!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #CC0000">*AWESOME weekend for Tim & Wulf, Chris & Raven, Dianna & Eris, and Randy & Elessar. Congratulations on all the new titles.*</span>


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

And Calvin and Estel for earning their SchH 1 last weekend..


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I knew they were trialing, but don't see any announcements of results.
Oh wait! <span style="color: #3333FF">checks on wildhaus site</span> 
Raven got her 2, Wulf got his 1, Eris her 3!

Way to go!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I was wondering the details as well, I am nosey...looked on their website!

Looks like an AWESOME weekend for all! Congrats again!

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/brags.htm


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG







!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to all ~ not only titles but great scores!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep BIG GRATS to all! A BH, SchH1, SchH2, and a SchH3! Great going guys!


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations! That's awesome news!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

A big congrats to all!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WooHoo








That's SUPER!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

to all!

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone!









It was a great weekend. Raven and I got our SchH2 with High SchH2. Eris and Dianna got their SchH3 with High Protection (92). Tim and Wulfie got their SchH1 with High Tracking (95), High Obedience (93), High SchH1 and High In Trial. And another of our E litter kids, Elessar, got his BH with the absolute best BH obedience routine I have ever seen. 

Unfortunately Della and I didn't get our SchH1. But I knew it was a long shot anyway. After only minimal trianing all winter, and then her having a litter just 11 weeks ago and just getting back into training in the past few weeks I knew she wasn't really back in the groove and ready to trial, but since we were travelling out of state to trial the other dogs anyway we'd might as well bring her along, give it a shot and maybe get lucky. Oh well, we had fun and definitely identified the areas we need to focus on before the next trial.









I'll try to get sorted through my 300+ pictures from the weekend and post a few in the next couple days.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







ALL!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Waiting not so patiently for the pictures Chris... <<taps foot>> LOL


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PWaiting not so patiently for the pictures Chris... <<taps foot>> LOL


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1079076#Post1079076


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO.. Thanks. They look GREAT!!! We need to get out there and visit with you guys!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds like an exhausting but satisfying weekend! Congrats!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow! Congrats to all







Nice work!


----------

